# masters



## marlon (May 21, 2007)

I see comments all the time such as really great master...awesome taiji...a true taiji master...yet these are comments from seeing a video without applications of a form.  How does one tell from a form wit hno applications shown that someone is a true master of taiji?

Respectfully and sincerely,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)

marlon said:


> I see comments all the time such as really great master...awesome taiji...a true taiji master...yet these are comments from seeing a video without applications of a form. How does one tell from a form wit hno applications shown that someone is a true master of taiji?
> 
> Respectfully and sincerely,
> Marlon


 
Watch the form and if at all possible just do push hands with them.

With that said I feel my Sifu has great understanding of Taiji, one of the best I have seen and work with. However he would never call himself a master.


----------



## East Winds (May 21, 2007)

There are too many self proclaimed "Masters" out there making a very nice living, it must be said. However many of them are of low ability and their form has a high "wushu" content. Of the good ones, you can see the energy and the strength of their form, often very understated. And as Xue Sheng says, push with them and there is no doubt about their skill. My own teacher prefers to be called "Coach" but there is no doubt in my mind about his "Master" status. Only experience can help you determine the difference. Having been duped several times in my Taiji journey and gone through the door with the bright lights and sparkly advertising, only to find when I got through it, the room was empty. 

It is often said "You may not find a Master by looking, rather the Master will find you". this was so in my own case.

Very best wishes


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 21, 2007)

East Winds said:


> There are too many self proclaimed "Masters" out there making a very nice living, it must be said. However many of them are of low ability and their form has a high "wushu" content. Of the good ones, you can see the energy and the strength of their form, often very understated. And as Xue Sheng says, push with them and there is no doubt about their skill. My own teacher prefers to be called "Coach" but there is no doubt in my mind about his "Master" status. Only experience can help you determine the difference. Having been duped several times in my Taiji journey and gone through the door with the bright lights and sparkly advertising, only to find when I got through it, the room was empty.
> 
> It is often said "You may not find a Master by looking, rather the Master will find you". this was so in my own case.
> 
> Very best wishes


 
The whole situation with "masters" always brings to mind the Daoist saying, "Those who know do not speak.  Those who speak do not know."  Finding a good teacher is like finding a good natural pearl.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2007)

One way that I've learned to tell if someone is truly a Master is to be present at their death.

If one of the students falls to his knees beside his Master, sobbing and quivering, then clenches his fists, looks up in the sky and yells:

"_Maaaaaaaasterrrrrrrrrrr!!!! Maaaaaaaaasterrrrrrrrrr!!! They've killed Maaaaasterrrrrr!!!_"...

...then you can be pretty sure he was a Master.


----------

